# VIP612 Lockups and Reboots



## kskruser (May 16, 2009)

New member here - I've been "lurking" for a while, and previously had a trouble-free 508 / Dish-500 system for many years.

Just did the "Dish'n-it-up" upgrade to a VIP612 / Dish-1000.2. Software is L6.03. TV is a late-model Mitsubishi LCD, currently connected to 612 by component video (have tried HDMI also).

I'm seeing several problems with the new system. The main ones are:

1. Lockups - About every day or so, I have a complete 612 lockup. This has happened both during recording and during playback. If recording, the machine stays in record mode (red light on). If playing, the picture just "freezes". In either case, there is no response to any of the remote commands... a front-panel reset (hold power button several seconds) seems to be the only way out. After going through the reset process, all seems fine until the next time this happens.

2. Spontaneous reboots - About every two days, the 612 will spontaneously reboot when I am watching a DVR event. This happens when I am just watching, not touching any controls or turning on/off any other part of the system. 

I've tried the "unplug-wait-30-seconds" reboot; the problems remain. The VIP612 is normally plugged in to a UPS - I've also tried powering with an extension cord to a wall-outlet on a totally different circuit. Again, the problem remains. I originally had the 612 & TV connected via HDMI, now component video. Same problems both ways.

My question to the group is this: Is this likely to be a hardware or a software issue? Also what other things should I try before getting into the Dish CSR roller-coaster?

Thanks in advance for any comments!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It's 50/50 hardware/software.

The 612 is not as far into its software life cycle as are the 622 and 722.

Having said that I would surely complain to dish and have them check out your install. Grounding problems can also cause the same symptoms, as can a flaky receiver.

Look at the outside install. Is there a ground block installed after the dish and is it tied directly to the house ground?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have two 612s. The one in the bedroom has been pretty much flawless. The one in the family room is disintegrating. The frequency of freeze-ups and stutters became intolerable so I called Dish and a replacement will be here by Thursday. The only difference between the two is that the family room 612 is hooked up to the Internet and has a 1TB external drive hooked up to it.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Do you have a OTA antenna hooked up to it. I had problems until I ditched the OTA and stuck with it on my TV tuner.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

No OTA antenna hooked up. Just the satellite feeds.


----------



## Big Canoer (Jul 3, 2009)

There must be grounding problem with these receivers and everything points in that direction.

Dish Network had me remove the two RF connectors from the satellite to the DVR from the back of the VIP 612 DVR and to touch them to the back of the DVR to discharge them (touch both the center wire and the outer metal at the same time).

After I discharged the two RF cables, the DVR has not rebooted while I’m present (four days).

Dish Network says that static electricity builds up in the cables in stormy weather.

I scheduled a service call to look for a grounding problem, but after they didn’t show up for the first appointment and then didn’t show up for the second appointment, I canceled the service call. By phone the service person said to wait until the rebooting starts back up before calling them again.

This is my second VIP 612 DVR in 7 weeks. I can tell you that if you let the rebooting problem go uncorrected, it will cause other problems - like pushing the Guide Button only to have the DVR reboot.

Dish Network wants you to connect the DVR directly into the wall socket (no surge protectors allowed) – grounding problem?

They ask you to discharge the static electricity from the RF cables – grounding problem?

I could check for a grounding problem myself, but the installers of this new system (new antenna also) seemingly did a good job.

Any ideas?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If you are so sure that it is a grounding problem why haven't you called an electrician?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

djlong said:


> I have two 612s. The one in the bedroom has been pretty much flawless. The one in the family room is disintegrating. The frequency of freeze-ups and stutters became intolerable so I called Dish and a replacement will be here by Thursday. The only difference between the two is that the family room 612 is hooked up to the Internet and has a 1TB external drive hooked up to it.


Let us know if a new one helps. If so, I may ask for one.


----------



## Big Canoer (Jul 3, 2009)

Guess I will have to.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Update - the new 612 was replaced shortly after my 5/17 message above. Since then, other than the occasional stutter, my only ocmplaint has been trying to record HD sports, specifically Red Sox games on NESN HD via a DishPASS. All I got were 0 second black screens even though the listing said I had 4 1/2 hours recorded. I've since tried eliminating the 1-minute-early-start bit from the even and it seems to have worked. Guessing there was a problem starting when the channel is 'off' and it not picking up when it is 'on'.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

djlong said:


> Update - the new 612 was replaced shortly after my 5/17 message above. Since then, other than the occasional stutter....


So you do have the stutter, but no freeze so far. Hope to hear that the lack of freeze continues for a couple of weeks.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The new 612 has not had a freeze/lockup that required a 'reboot' since I got it. The 'old' 612 in the bedroom has had about one freeze in the last 4 months.


----------



## garne2t (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been through FOUR 612 boxes from Dish, all replacements under warranty, and NONE of them have worked properly. All freeze periodically for about a minute and all have random skips of a second or more of audio/video. The box is JUNK!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I just about 2 seconds ago had a message on my TV screen that read the receiver will be shut down due to inactivity. Maybe hat is what I causing rebooting.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

SeaBeagle, this is a very old thread. The problems reported are no longer an ordinary problem with the 612. It is a pretty stable receiver now. There will always be an occasional reboot of most any of these receivers.

The message you got has nothing to do with the rebooting problem. That message means you have the receiver set to turn off if you do not change channels or use the remote after a set period of time.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Inactivity standby can be disabled in the menu.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"Jim5506" said:


> Inactivity standby can be disabled in the menu.


It is recommended to use the inactivity feature?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

SeaBeagle said:


> It is recommended to use the inactivity feature?


Not by me.

I find it slightly irritating to turn on my TV and see the "Press Select to Watch TV" splash screen - totally unnecessary.

It saves no electricity, it wastes time.

I have it disabled.

The system will still reboot overnight, download new guide data, etc. and go into stand-by at that time anyway, so I have it wake up with an auto-tune timer 1 hour after the nightly update.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"Jim5506" said:


> Not by me.
> 
> I find it slightly irritating to turn on my TV and see the "Press Select to Watch TV" splash screen - totally unnecessary.
> 
> ...


I have mine set to enable for 8 hours.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Just to be clear, the inactivity timer is to prevent burn in should you leave the TV on with a static channel. You will notice the screen moves. 
Also, disabling it only prolongs how long the the receiver stays tuned to the channel. As mentioned above, when it reboots overnight it will go into the saver mode anyway.

As for wasting time, I guess it's the age we live in, pushing one button (Select, the biggest button on the remote) to instantly see TV doesn't seem like a waste of time!


----------



## SparkynMS (May 31, 2011)

I have a VIP612 and it reboots several times a day, freezes and skips. The reboot is whats the biggest issue. The problem started the day after the install and we are now on our 4th receiver. 
1 tech support guy said its a grounding issue so I checked the grounds and the latest tech who came out and replaced the receiver said he redone the ground. I checked it and he grounded right on paint which to me isnt good. I went thru and used my rotary tool and removed the paint and on the other end removed paint and rust on the frame of the mobile home where it is connected with a beam clamp. I thought this would definitely fix it but it didnt.
They want to charge me to upgrade to a 722, pay for installation, and extend a 2yr contract which I find appalling for something that never worked right in the first place. I want what I paid for to work like its suppose to.
I also have a 722 which has no issues.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Based on what you described, I would be looking specifically where the 612 is being plugged in. Perhaps that receptacle is not grounded correctly. I would plug it in just temporarily where the 722 is, since the 722 you say is working correctly and see what happens.
One other thing, do you have anything else plugged in where the 612 is? If so, unplug it and see what happens. It is possible the Dish itself is not grounded correctly, but since the 722 is working, probably not the problem, though the 612 may be more prone to grounding issues.

I have three 612's that do not reboot unexpectedly, though I did have one that did it once in a while not often, and returned it, now have no problems. Most reports now are they are a good overall, so I would be looking to something in your mobile home, or with the installation of the Dish.


----------



## SparkynMS (May 31, 2011)

The 612 is plugged into its own recept.
The unit resets at 7:11am, 1:11pm, 7:11pm and 1:11am everyday. Today when it happen I was able to do a 613 and there was a red X under the 1st Sat. Status told me to press details and in there I saw the times going back to the 28th when they replaced this 4th 612.
When I looked again everything was normal and status was good. Details shows no record of the errors like it did before. There must be someway to view the error history with some codes. I took a pic of the errors and called the tech. He came out later and replaced the dish or something outside. He tells me it should work now but he says that everytime and it doesnt. I will find out tomorrow morning if its fixed.


----------



## SparkynMS (May 31, 2011)

The problem is still happening. Whatever he changed outside didnt effect the reset issue. He swore up and down that it would work this time.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

SparkynMS said:


> The unit resets at 7:11am, 1:11pm, 7:11pm and 1:11am everyday.


You need to explain that. The receiver can only be set to reboot once a day. Are you saying on it's own, it resets at those times? If so it seems obvious to me there is something that happens at your mobile home at those times. You have been through four receivers, forget about it being a receiver issue. I know you say your 722 has not had this problem, so start looking at the receptacle or room. I suggest again bringing the 612 to where the 722 is and use it there and see what happens.


----------



## SparkynMS (May 31, 2011)

I know its not a receiver issue. The various techs that come out replace it. I try explaining it to them but all they want to do is replace the receiver and leave. The advance techs on the phone all have a different opinion and havent heard of the reboot issue before.
Yes it reboots at those times according to the Sys info details I saw once. Sat 110 had a red X and the other 2 were green. 
SW is L646. The last Tech told me that I was sent a special SW and that it is being monitored at Dish Network. If it reboots they will know it. Is this true or is he pulling my leg?
I cant swap the 2 receivers overnight as TV2 on the 722 wont have a signal and the guy that watches that wont put up with it.


----------



## SparkynMS (May 31, 2011)

After many calls I was finally able to convince them to replace the 612 with a 722 with no new contract and no price difference for the 1st year. No more reboots and the 722k works great!
2 weeks ago we were experiencing HD channels going in and out on our old 722. The signal was around 30 on the old 722 and 75 with the new 722k. The guy came out and replaced the LNB and other stuff then came to the conclusion it was the 722 so he replaced it with a 722k and now I can watch HD again.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

SparkynMS said:


> After many calls I was finally able to convince them to replace the 612 with a 722 with no new contract and no price difference for the 1st year. No more reboots and the 722k works great!
> 2 weeks ago we were experiencing HD channels going in and out on our old 722. The signal was around 30 on the old 722 and 75 with the new 722k. The guy came out and replaced the LNB and other stuff then came to the conclusion it was the 722 so he replaced it with a 722k and now I can watch HD again.


Did you have to purchase an OTA module?


----------

